# Suggestions re plating



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I'm doing a formal dinner for 6, and we'll be having stationery HD's, one being a shrimp cocktail with vodka/cilantro cocktail sauce. I'd like to plate them individually, each in a little 'container', instead of in the old circle with the sauce in the middle. Was thinking maybe of a shrimp in an endive leaf, with a dab of sauce on it, and sauce on the side if they want more. Any other ideas?

Other HDS (I think -we haven't firmed it up yet) are blanched asparagus with lemon/tarragon dipping sauce, celery barquettes with stilton and walnut; and puff pastry cheese sticks.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Think of juggling a glass of red wine, holding a napkin and eating dipped food.
I also am not crazy about alot of skewers, artichoke leaves,shrimp shells ..... dendress left over after eating.
something you can pop in your mouth....a fillo cup with chunks of shrimp cocktail or endive with a blop on the end
One of my fav ways to serve asparagus is the btm 1/3 or 1/2 wrapped in proscuitto then fillo and baked....they love it!!! Finger food.
When I plan hodos I always have a vegetarian option, one fairly low-fat (maybe the same one), take into consideration the kitchen space/oven availability, take into consideration your crowd, always have something for the non-adventuresome.

That being said.....things done in the past that worked well....mushroom cap with duxelle, the above asp., apple with garlic aioli and dillweed, seafood remoulade on fresh baby artichoke half, hummos with dillweed on toasted pita, duxelle in fillo, tiropetes, stupid baby pizzas....what can I say?, seafood in fillo, fig half with stilton, red grapes 1/2 rolled in blue cheese with pecans, oysters rockefeller and benville in a fillo cup, 
Essentially everything can be popped in your mouth in one or two bites with nothing left to hold.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks, shroom! I'm so braindead right now (trying to juggle all the new work hassles with this party) I totally forgot those wonderful little phyllo cups!!!! These guys are definitely not into lowfat so I don't have to worry about that - and no vegetarians!


I'd also like to have everything mostly preprepped (just me and 1 server), so I haven't decided whether I want to fuss with a hot HD. Maybe the asparagus on a savory cracker with a dollop of the lemon/tarragon (hostess loooooves tarragon!).

Still Thinking, tho - thanks for the input!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

For small dinner parties with multiple courses, shoot pretty much for most of my parties I really try to not have them fillup on hodos.
many times it'll just be two things and hot nuts...with happy hour.
I also really look at the total meal to see the richness component...if there is alot of cream, butter, cheese....I don't want to load them down with alot throughout the meal....obviously some interspursed is ok.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hostess requested 4 HD's! Believe me, I'd like to keep it simple as possible!

Here's the menu: 

HDs as last post

Ap - Seared 'everything' tuna with wasabi aioli

Salad - Arugula w/shaved parm, toasted walnuts, pears, w/vanilla-pear vinaigrette

Main - Pepper-crusted roast filet w/Jack Daniels Hunter sauce &
Roasted shallot/mushroom marmalade

Horseradish chive mashed taters

Either steamed or roasted baby veggies

Dessert - Still open, but she was thinking of a Lemon-Apricot tart and a plate of assorted truffles.

Thanks for all your suggestions! Wish I had half your energy!!


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

What about wonton skins? We cut them into different shapes-usually stars-
and deep fry them.Top them with anything- they're fairly ubiquitous.(our staple is seared ahi with a ginger soy vinaigrette topped with shaved scallions and black sesame seeds-looks very cute on won ton stars). If you're bored with phyllo cups there's the shredded stuff- kataifi(sp?)that you can form into nests and bake - those look great and you can wrap shrimp in it, brush it with oil flavored with ras el hanout and top it with a dollop of chermoula sauce for a moroccan twist. We serve shrimp cocktails in martini glasses with endive spears for garnish,or make 'lolipops' of them with rosemary skewers- leftover trash I know but at least it smells good... raddichio leaves are good for stuffing- roll around a piece of smoked mozzarella and grill , drizzle with balsamic syrup...I've done the celery barquette instead with endive, cambozola or costello blue and candied walnuts...
Hope this helps.

Peace.


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Smear your dipping sauce on a thin strip of smoked salmon and wrap around blanched asparagus.

Pepita pesto stuffed cremini mushroom caps.

Shrimp cocktail on thin rounds of jicama "glued" with your wonderful sounding sauce so they don't slide off.

Crispy fried chips of garnet sweet potatoes topped with a puree of tofu, maple, nutmeg and carmelized shallots.

Seared scallops dipped in a fine grind of pistachio nuts, thyme and Italian parlsey.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks, Mark - I think you just gave me the hit for the shrimp cocktail! And the sweet potato chips - I'm afraid if I make them, they won't make it to the party!!!! That's going to be a definite at home!

Monkey, I love the shredded phyllo, but don't have a source for it right here - Mark, you're in my area - have you found a retail source? And the wonton skins - forgot about those, too - I really am brain dead!


----------

